# Courier caught throwing bike over fence.



## rnscotch (23 Feb 2018)

Thought i'd post this to see what others thoughts are.. I was sitting in my dining room working from home yesterday as i was aware my new bike was to be delivered today the dining room looks out onto the back garden which is enclosed with a 6 foot wooden fence and gate. So i'm sitting there on the laptop with headphones on and next minute i see the £800 bike i've ordered being launched over my 6 foot locked gate said courier driver climbed half way up the gate to see where it had landed.

Obviously i complained to the retailer i bought the bike from and they are dealing with courier company and have said they would exchange the bike if it's damaged. Now what i want to ask is would you accept said bike damaged or not, just in case there is undetected damage which does not surface till further down the line?. I've not had time to fully inspect the bike due to work and family commitments but on taking it out the box and having a quick scan i can see there is some scuff marks and a few scratches.

So what are folks thoughts on this?


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

Yodel perchance? I’d complain as you’ve done and request a replacement bike. Let the retailer deal with the courier


----------



## rnscotch (23 Feb 2018)

DX was the courier company, Tredz is the bike retailer. Don't get me wrong Tredz are very apologetic. I'm just worried that x amount of time a crack or something might show and it will be to late then.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

rnscotch said:


> DX was the courier company, Tredz is the bike retailer. Don't get me wrong Tredz are very apologetic. I'm just worried that x amount of time a crack or something might show and it will be to late then.


yep get a new bike


----------



## Sixmile (23 Feb 2018)

My initial thought was Hermes but I'd say most couriers have irresponsible delivery personnel and responsible ones.

I have ordered from Tredz and found the bike was packed well so I'd dare say that there is more than likely nothing to worry about. The thing is though that any future issue with the bike that you have, you will attribute it to this incident regardless. If you're not happy then return the bike and get a full refund.


----------



## snorri (23 Feb 2018)

rnscotch said:


> DX was the courier company, Tredz is the bike retailer. Don't get me wrong Tredz are very apologetic. I'm just worried that x amount of time a crack or something might show and it will be to late then.


No one should be "worried" after taking delivery of a brand new product, you have paid out a substantial sum of cash and deserve to feel "good"!
I think you should express your concerns to Tredz, and don't be put off with the offer of a free puncture repair kit or water bottle as compensation.

Edit Others have beaten me to it, as usual.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Feb 2018)

Agree - replacement bike especially given it has visible scratches and scuffs, preferably not delivered by that idiot.


----------



## BSOh (23 Feb 2018)

+1 for new bike


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Feb 2018)

Bring on the drones.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Feb 2018)

I don't think I need to say it but new bike.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Feb 2018)

Yes go for a new bike.

Tredz seem to be on board with you - let them embarass the courier.

By the by, Hermes turned up at my door with a package the other day - it was for a neighbour and the courier chappie was very good about filling in details, informing the neighbour. I told him his company had an awful reputation and he was aware of lots of bad customer feedback for this south London patch.

Lots of courier companies are wonky these days. I have had a computer (clearly labelled as such) left on my doorstep when I was out. I think that was "Royal" Mail. I have also had royal mail ring my bell and then just trot off leaving stuff on my doorstep, not waiting to see if I was actually in or not - they could have had no way of knowing that I was actually in. I chased the chap down the estate and he was entirely unapologetic. Next time I complain.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Feb 2018)

Get a louder door bell or take them headphones off if you're waiting for a delivery man at your door........


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2018)

The bike will probably be fine but you don't have to live with that doubt; as others have said take the new bike ;-)


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2018)

New bike, please, Mr Retailer.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (23 Feb 2018)

New bike, and I would insist that they bring it to your door and you exchange it for the one they threw over the fence. I wouldn't even open the box. In fact, I'd make them come and retrieve it from my garden and them bill them for any damage to the lawn.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Feb 2018)

I wouldn't even open it. I'd contact the seller and reject it, asking for another to be sent.
(And yes, I'd mark the box first so they don't try to send the same one back.)


----------



## DaveReading (23 Feb 2018)

For a moment, I thought the headline was about a disgruntled Addison-Lee rider fed up with his job and telling them to stuff it.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Feb 2018)

I agree. I would not even bother opening it. But I would mark the box discreetly so you know that they are not just sending the same bike back to you.


----------



## User269 (23 Feb 2018)

rnscotch said:


> Thought i'd post this to see what others thoughts are.. I was sitting in my dining room working from home yesterday as i was aware my new bike was to be delivered today the dining room looks out onto the back garden which is enclosed with a 6 foot wooden fence and gate. So i'm sitting there on the laptop with headphones on and next minute i see the £800 bike i've ordered being launched over my 6 foot locked gate said courier driver climbed half way up the gate to see where it had landed.
> 
> Obviously i complained to the retailer i bought the bike from and they are dealing with courier company and have said they would exchange the bike if it's damaged. Now what i want to ask is would you accept said bike damaged or not, just in case there is undetected damage which does not surface till further down the line?. I've not had time to fully inspect the bike due to work and family commitments but on taking it out the box and having a quick scan i can see there is some scuff marks and a few scratches.
> 
> So what are folks thoughts on this?



Assuming your back garden & locked back gate aren't the main entrance to your property, an additional issue for me would be that the item had not been delivered to your address, that is, your front door. Most of us don't receive callers or deliveries over our back garden fence or gate.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2018)

rnscotch said:


> Thought i'd post this to see what others thoughts are.. I was sitting in my dining room working from home yesterday as i was aware my new bike was to be delivered today the dining room looks out onto the back garden which is enclosed with a 6 foot wooden fence and gate. So i'm sitting there on the laptop with headphones on and next minute i see the £800 bike i've ordered being launched over my 6 foot locked gate said courier driver climbed half way up the gate to see where it had landed.
> 
> Obviously i complained to the retailer i bought the bike from and they are dealing with courier company and have said they would exchange the bike if it's damaged. Now what i want to ask is would you accept said bike damaged or not, just in case there is undetected damage which does not surface till further down the line?. I've not had time to fully inspect the bike due to work and family commitments but on taking it out the box and having a quick scan i can see there is some scuff marks and a few scratches.
> 
> So what are folks thoughts on this?



I would have had words with the delivery driver to start with , no that they would care 

and then as others have said ask for a replacement bike just in case


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Get a louder door bell or take them headphones off if you're waiting for a delivery man at your door........


Doesn't matter. Plenty of couriers don't even bother to try the door bell any more. I suspect they're being worked to tight schedules which don't take into account typical traffic, so they're looking for any way to save time. I've not suffered a really bad one for years but I did have one (UKMail I think) last month just stack the boxes (which said Fragile and no-stack) by the back door and card to say it... but I couldn't actually open the back door because the boxes were in the way(!) I realised before I made the stack fall and it all go wrong.

WRT the OP: new bike as it's scratched. If it was unscathed and steel, I would have probably accepted a thank you and discount, but I wouldn't accept a pre-crashed carbon or alu "new" bike. And this sort of shoot is what I'd expect from Halfords aka Tredz, too.


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Feb 2018)

Without a doubt, just send it back - its better to be safer than sorry from the offset!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2018)

On principle I’d reject it!


----------



## rnscotch (23 Feb 2018)

Well a wee update, spoke to Tredz and they are willing to offer a 10% discount off any other bike as they cant replace the same bike due not being able to source the same size of bike. 

I've not accepted yet as the whole experience has been tarnished as this was the first time i had ordered a brand new bike usually i buy used, I just don't understand the thought process of someone saying aye it will be ok to throw a bike over this here large gate what possibly could go wrong.

Thanks for the replies i just wanted to see if folk had the same thought process as me or if i was being a melodramatic princess. i'm not one for complaining but i thought this merits it.


----------



## Welsh wheels (23 Feb 2018)

rnscotch said:


> Thought i'd post this to see what others thoughts are.. I was sitting in my dining room working from home yesterday as i was aware my new bike was to be delivered today the dining room looks out onto the back garden which is enclosed with a 6 foot wooden fence and gate. So i'm sitting there on the laptop with headphones on and next minute i see the £800 bike i've ordered being launched over my 6 foot locked gate said courier driver climbed half way up the gate to see where it had landed.
> 
> Obviously i complained to the retailer i bought the bike from and they are dealing with courier company and have said they would exchange the bike if it's damaged. Now what i want to ask is would you accept said bike damaged or not, just in case there is undetected damage which does not surface till further down the line?. I've not had time to fully inspect the bike due to work and family commitments but on taking it out the box and having a quick scan i can see there is some scuff marks and a few scratches.
> 
> So what are folks thoughts on this?


Don't accept that bike, no way. That's a heck of a fall for a bike.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Feb 2018)

rnscotch said:


> they are willing to offer a 10% discount off any other bike



I'd say that's being a bit tight; 10% is what you could reasonably negotiate on a new purchase anyway, so I'd ask for more than that. I know they weren't the ones who threw the bike over but that's their problem. Worst they can do is say no.


----------



## ozboz (23 Feb 2018)

bit of an odd one , usually they need a signature for delivery of any item , so had you not been at home and it disappeared , where would the driver stand then ?


----------



## Maenchi (23 Feb 2018)

no chance of going to a shop ? when you've sent that one back....


----------



## davidphilips (23 Feb 2018)

Wonder what Tredx will do with the bike? perhaps sell as ex display ? Would hope its not just inspected and sold on as new.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Feb 2018)

I’d plump for 2 new bikes then let DX and Tredz have gagging rights over you on the CC forum. Seems fair.


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'd say that's being a bit tight; 10% is what you could reasonably negotiate on a new purchase anyway, so I'd ask for more than that. I know they weren't the ones who threw the bike over but that's their problem. Worst they can do is say no.


Their agent threw the bike over. Probably the OP didn't hire or even choose DX. I'd be rejecting this - the Distance Selling Regs put the buyer in a strong position, don't they? - even if there's no other way to get the bike I really wanted in the right size. It seems that this wasn't a way to get an undamaged bike either


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Wonder what Tredx will do with the bike? perhaps sell as ex display ? Would hope its not just inspected and sold on as new.



I suspect you've just answered your own question.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

Refund and buy elsewhere?
What bike?


----------



## User33236 (23 Feb 2018)

rnscotch said:


> DX was the courier company, Tredz is the bike retailer. Don't get me wrong Tredz are very apologetic. I'm just worried that x amount of time a crack or something might show and it will be to late then.


Bikes generally bounce a bit better than folk think but to force the point home that such courier behaviour is unacceptable I would insist on a new bike from Tredz. They would no doubt have Dx pay for it.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Feb 2018)

Unfortunately everyone wants their deliveries as cheap as possible, so the courier companies pay the drivers peanuts per delivery - and guess what? They get monkeys that launch packages over fences, not conscientious employees who treat deliveries with care. I'm not condoning this at all; I'd be furious if an expensive item came sailing over my fence, but this sort of thing happens so much these days because unless the driver tears about like a loony in their van and takes a chance with chucking things over fences or leaving them on doorsteps in full view, they don't earn decent money. 
As an aside, if a bike is not robust enough to shrug off a drop over a fence, I would not have much confidence in it's ability to survive the rigours of carrying the weight of an adult over bumpy potholed roads. Presumably the OP ordered a carbon fibre bike, hence the word "crack" being used rather than "bend".....


----------



## pjd57 (23 Feb 2018)

Ask for a full refund and the scratched bike to keep free of charge.


No harm in asking .

They might go 50/50


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Unfortunately everyone wants their deliveries as cheap as possible,


Do we? When were we asked? Don't we want competence at all? I thought the sellers generally hired the couriers and for them, cheaper means more profit until word gets around not to buy from them.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Feb 2018)

When people order things online that require sending to their address, they tend to look pretty hard at how much they are being charged for delivery, especially on orders of only modest value where P&P charges can be a substantial proportion of the total amount. I know I do, as I will often bump up an order with an extra item in order to pass the suppliers "free" delivery threshold if they have one. Sellers want cheap couriers because it enables them to keep their prices competitive and offer "free" delivery as part of their customer offering. We. the customer, are part of the problem. I will very rarely pay extra for 24 hour delivery etc, unless I_ really_ _really _need something ASAP. At least nine times out of ten, if not more, I just use whatever the "economy" delivery option is that the retailer offers


----------



## User33236 (23 Feb 2018)

We are all not privy to the full supply chain of a bike from manufacturer to store so at any point in the chain a bike package could have been abused. 

In this instance though the OP witnessed its occurrence and has rightly taken the issue to task.

Only in this way will a balance be reached between quality and cost of delivery service.


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> When people order things online that require sending to their address, they tend to look pretty hard at how much they are being charged for delivery, especially on orders of only modest value where P&P charges can be a substantial proportion of the total amount. I know I do, as I will often bump up an order with an extra item in order to pass the suppliers "free" delivery threshold if they have one.


Really? Other people don't look and not buy from sellers who only offer parcelfarce and yo-farking-del?


----------



## cyberknight (23 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes go for a new bike.
> 
> Tredz seem to be on board with you - let them embarass the courier.
> 
> ...


I had a spate of royal mail just stuffing the your not in note through the letter box without even knocking/ringing as i have sat watching them walk up the path .


----------



## slowmotion (23 Feb 2018)

I had something similar happen to me. The bike arrived in a slightly damaged box with the hanger for the rear mech snapped in two. The supplier said that they would send a new hanger. Then I found that the skewer for the wheel wouldn't fit in the slots on the front forks, at which point I wondered what else I might find in the near future. The supplier said they would take it back for a full refund.

It cost me £15 to package it up in bubble-wrap and tape etc, and* lots* of time. Make sure that they pay for all the hassle.


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Feb 2018)

are you positively certain that it wasnt Jim Carrey?


----------



## Globalti (24 Feb 2018)

I read this thread with mounting disbelief at the naivety of the opinions posted:

1 - We demand 24 hour delivery by courier then whine about the roads being choked with white vans, many of which are actually running around mostly empty.

2 - As a consequence couriers are expected to make 45 drops a day so it's no surprise they drop and run or chuck stuff in gardens. I've been that delivery driver and the stress to get your drops done is unbelievable, especially on days of heavy traffic or when you are wasting time trying to rouse the dozy consignee. Your courier is not some lovable 1930s Postman Pat character, he's a bloke with a driving licence.

3 - Now it's all gone wrong and the retailer doesn't want to replace the bike so they have opened the big book of excuses and are pretending they haven't got another one the same size. It's excuse number three on page one. They actually think the bike will have survived unscathed because they know all bikes get thrown around at all stages of the journey from Taiwan and very few ever get damaged because they are well enough packed and actually very robust indeed.

4 - Next the bike will need a service or repair and the OP will have to find a bike shop prepared to spend time doing an un-economical repair to a bike that they didn't sell. This and customers who buy parts on the web then expect the LBS to fit them, is what is killing the owner of a shop I know in Ramsbottom; he can't support his family and is looking for another job.

There's a simple answer: find a good independent local bike shop, support it, get to know the owner and staff, take them biscuits, test-ride their bikes then buy from them. Most retailers will give 10% to 12.5% discount and will of course sell you old models even cheaper and you will get the full after-sales service and quick adjustments free of charge from then on. Buy the consumables like tyres and brake blocks off the web and learn to fit them yourself.

A bike frame designed to carry up to 100 kilos along potholed roads is not going to break when thrown a few feet packed inside a rigid carton. If I was the OP, I would agree to accept the bike subject to a careful inspection for signs of damage.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Feb 2018)

Globalti said:


> couriers are expected to make 45 drops a day so it's no surprise they drop and run or chuck stuff in gardens. I've been that delivery driver and the stress to get your drops done is unbelievable, especially on days of heavy traffic or when you are wasting time trying to rouse the dozy consignee. Your courier is not some lovable 1930s Postman Pat character, he's a bloke with a driving licence.



It's the dreaded P-word, Productivity, that the bean-counters who run the delivery firms expect. There is consumer and supplier pressure to provide delivery services both as cheaply and as quickly as possible. To do cheap, you need loads of stuff going to the same small area on the same day. To do fast you need to send a van out to Mr Jones within 24 hours regardless - even if no-one else in that town wants a parcel that day, so it's inefficient and costly. You can't do both cheap and fast and have staff on decent hourly wages. The one in the middle getting squeezed is the driver. It's not a job I would be willing to do as a self-employed sub-contractor getting paid per drop, which a lot of courier drivers are now.


----------



## Globalti (24 Feb 2018)

I've heard that for a recent arrival in the UK, courier driving has taken over from waitering as the easiest McJob to get you earning quick cash. I also heard that many south-Asians are moving out of the curry business into the courier business as investors fleeing instability in Syria and Iraq move in with kebab and shawarma restaurants.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Feb 2018)

Globalti said:


> I've heard that for a recent arrival in the UK, courier driving has taken over from waitering as the easiest McJob to get you earning quick cash. In fact I heard that many south-Asians are moving out of the curry business into the courier business as investors fleeing instability in Syria and Iraq move in with kebab and shawarma restaurants.



I'm not seeing that many Asians doing courier work, it mostly seems to be white British, black British, white Eastern Europeans, or white-ish random foreign nationalities. The Asians and the Africans generally drive minicabs not vans. 
You hardly ever see an Oriental Asian doing ANY driving job, nor any manual labour work for that matter.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Feb 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm not seeing that many Asians doing courier work, it mostly seems to be white British, black British, white Eastern Europeans, or white-ish random foreign nationalities. The Asians and the Africans generally drive minicabs not vans.
> You hardly ever see an Oriental Asian doing ANY driving job, nor any manual labour work for that matter.



Heres a sterotype, of course we all know many asians are super fit etc but ......


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Feb 2018)

The parcel with the bike has been thrown, tossed, slid across the ground, stacked wrongly put at the bottom of pile and maybe stood on like every other Parcel sent via a large scale courier using a hub system. 

This will be exactly the same for the bike at a local LBS. The bike normally reciive their bikes via a courier if they order 5-10 bikes I would guess they will arrive by pallet stacked right but buying 1-5 I bet they come form one of the big 5 couriers and have been treated as above. 

If you hadn't seen it, it wouldn't cross your mind how its been treated. 

To the OP just quote your Consumer Rights - Say you are not happy with the product ask for a full refund. Or See if it has been damaged. Tut Tut @User and @vickster saying what bike.... As part of my business is online retailing can I can tell you the Courier with have a geocode location for the time and date that their driver was at that the address at the time the driver logged successful delivery sometimes with an image. The courier company will legally challenge the OP and have a security interview with the driver taking a full statement.

Anyway....


View: https://youtu.be/jF_w7uSnOj0


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2018)

@Andrew_P Why is it wrong to ask what bike? I was simply going to suggest buying elsewhere if indeed it is available elsewhere...preferably from a local shop with no need for couriers to deliver without being ab,e to check the bike and have local aftersakes if needed. There's no way I'd accept that specific bike, except maybe for 50% off if only cosmetic issues


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> @Andrew_P Why is it wrong to ask what bike? I was simply going to suggest buying elsewhere if indeed it is available elsewhere...preferably from a local shop with no need for couriers to deliver without being ab,e to check the bike and have local aftersakes if needed. There's no way I'd accept that specific bike, except maybe for 50% off if only cosmetic issues


I was assuming what bike as in not delivered.. I I was wrong I apologise.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I was assuming what bike as in not delivered.. I I was wrong I apologise.


Maybe which bike is it would be better?


----------



## Randy Butternubs (24 Feb 2018)

Globalti said:


> 1 - We demand 24 hour delivery by courier then whine about the roads being choked with white vans, many of which are actually running around mostly empty.
> 
> 2 - As a consequence couriers are expected to make 45 drops a day so it's no surprise they drop and run or chuck stuff in gardens. I've been that delivery driver and the stress to get your drops done is unbelievable, especially on days of heavy traffic or when you are wasting time trying to rouse the dozy consignee. Your courier is not some lovable 1930s Postman Pat character, he's a bloke with a driving licence.



Naturally people want stuff delivered fast and cheap and at some point that means cutting the quality of the service. Isn't the only way to stop this to complain when the service falls below the minimum acceptable? If people complained every time a courier chucked something over a fence without even ringing the doorbell then surely the courier companies would re-balance their service to be a bit more expensive and a bit less crap?



Globalti said:


> 4 - Next the bike will need a service or repair and the OP will have to find a bike shop prepared to spend time doing an un-economical repair to a bike that they didn't sell. This and customers who buy parts on the web then expect the LBS to fit them, is what is killing the owner of a shop I know in Ramsbottom; he can't support his family and is looking for another job.



Maybe this is naive but why can't they just charge more to match what they would have made from supplying the part themselves? It doesn't seem like this would be hard to explain to the customer since it should not be surprising that they make some of their profit from the parts.

Cycling seems really odd in that there is often such a huge price disparity between physical shops and online ones. In other spheres is is common for the prices in real shops to be equal or even better than internet prices but for cycling the online shops are often 50% cheaper. A while ago I wanted some replacement mudguards and since I was at the LBS and was feeling charitable I asked them to order me some. I had had good luck with SKS longboards so I wanted those specifically. After a week or two of delays I asked him to cancel and bought them on the internet. They were literally half the price and were delivered to my door in a couple of days.

I don't know what markup they charge but I feel that they could have ordered them on CRC themselves and passed them on to me at a healthy markup while still being quicker and cheaper than what they were going to charge since I wasn't asking for fitting. What the hell is up with their suppliers? Under such a bonkers system it seems like it would be a win for both buyer and shop for the buyer to bring in their own parts and have them fitted at an hourly rate that can support the shop.



Globalti said:


> There's a simple answer: find a good independent local bike shop, support it, get to know the owner and staff, take them biscuits, test-ride their bikes then buy from them. Most retailers will give 10% to 12.5% discount and will of course sell you old models even cheaper and you will get the full after-sales service and quick adjustments free of charge from then on.



LBS's can be fantastic but it depends a lot on what you have near you and even on who is currently manning the shop. When I lived in London I had Muswell Hill Bikes who are great, though it kind of depended on the owner being in. When I was first looking to buy a bike as an adult I first went to Evans with my ID and £50 deposit for test rides. I was turned away as I only had _one_ form of ID and needed two. I just wanted to borrow a cheap hybrid, not a bloody Faberge egg.

I went to Muswell Hill Bikes and they didn't ask for a deposit or even ID. A couple of years later I needed to buy a chain tool there but they had run out. Since the part time mechanic wasn't in, the owner handed me their very expensive and only workshop chain tool and asked me to bring it back in a few hours! This was on the basis of having bought a £300 bicycle from them. Having that kind of relationship is fantastic but you need to be pretty lucky to live near a shop like that.


----------



## Profpointy (24 Feb 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm not seeing that many Asians doing courier work, it mostly seems to be white British, black British, white Eastern Europeans, or white-ish random foreign nationalities. The Asians and the Africans generally drive minicabs not vans.
> You hardly ever see an Oriental Asian doing ANY driving job, nor any manual labour work for that matter.



That's a relief. The earlier poster had me worried if swathes of Indians were genuinely leaving the curry trade


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Maybe which bike is it would be better?


Probably me, having dealt with online sales and non delivery in the past and numerous people seeing an opportunity in something not signed for as free!


----------



## Profpointy (24 Feb 2018)

To the op, and indeed others above, if the bike was in a cardboard box I'd be very suprised if it had sustained any damage whatsover


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2018)

So it was scratched when despatched by Tredz, also unacceptable unless sold as shop soiled, ex display, ex demo or similar


----------



## Cycleops (25 Feb 2018)

The OP hasn’t been on since Friday so maybe he’s hammered out a deal with Tredz or got a refund. Be interested to know what he settled on.


----------



## Globalti (25 Feb 2018)

The more I think about it the more I realise that the couriers must be clogging up the roads. If you attempt 45 drops a day and 15 are frustrated, that's 15 or more times a van has to drive those stretches of road before everything from the original load gets delivered. Shockingly inefficient compared to one vehicle stopping in a street and a postman walking to a couple of dozen addresses.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Feb 2018)

A tough industry indeed. I had some chicken food for delivery last week. ‘Scheduled for delivery between 0945 and 1045.’ Arrived 15 minutes early but couldn’t give it to me until his handset unlocked the signatory screen at my specified time. Poor fellow. So we just sat about and chatted while Old Man advanced forward.

Due to the nature of my work (domestic gardener) I sign for clients’ parcels all the time and on the whole couriers are a nice bunch.


----------



## rnscotch (25 Feb 2018)

Jeez this has grown arms and legs. At the end of the day i expect my parcel to be delivered and signed for via my front door, what a courier gets paid or what there working conditions are is of no concern of mine. At no point is it or should it be acceptable for an item someone has paid for the be hurled over the back garden fence. Just 30 mins earlier my 4 year old was playing in that exact spot before she went to nursery, let that sink in.

The bike was not particularly well packaged it's in a bike box with some foam around the forks & top tube some cardboard around the saddle there was also a set of spd's, 2 tyres and a set of cheap metal flat pedals Tredz had supplied along with a pedal spanner. The box came over hit the trampoline then landed where it did, Yes most likely the structural integrity of the bike is ok but why should i be taking the chance that it is and nothing will surface x amount of time down the road once it's getting used and abused on a daily basis. There is scuffs and a couple of scratches that Tredz say where not on the bike when it was dispatched so bike is reboxed awaiting collection.

As for Tredz they have offered me 10% off the price of whatever bike i choose next, We all know they will most likely claim for any damage against the courier. Tomorrow i will call them get this all sorted there lucky i aint a media whore and went running there with the story.


----------



## rnscotch (22 Mar 2018)

Ok just an update, finally got this all sorted yesterday as I finally got my replacement bike which is a Caadx 2018 it's the only bike they where willing to give as an exchange this has rumbled on for 4 weeks now lesson learned and Tredz will never see another penny of my money the guy handling it at Tredz end was a decent guy but it seemed his hands where tied most of the time and he had to keep referring things back to management imho shitty customer service due to policy and procedures they have in place and I find it shocking I've had to wait this long anyway all done and dusted now.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2018)

I'd have just rejected it and got my cash back, which you're entitled to do with distance sales. Still, if you're happy.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Mar 2018)

rnscotch said:


> Jeez this has grown arms and legs. At the end of the day i expect my parcel to be delivered and signed for via my front door, what a courier gets paid or what there working conditions are is of no concern of mine. At no point is it or should it be acceptable for an item someone has paid for the be hurled over the back garden fence. Just 30 mins earlier my 4 year old was playing in that exact spot before she went to nursery, let that sink in.
> 
> The bike was not particularly well packaged it's in a bike box with some foam around the forks & top tube some cardboard around the saddle there was also a set of spd's, 2 tyres and a set of cheap metal flat pedals Tredz had supplied along with a pedal spanner. The box came over hit the trampoline then landed where it did, Yes most likely the structural integrity of the bike is ok but why should i be taking the chance that it is and nothing will surface x amount of time down the road once it's getting used and abused on a daily basis. There is scuffs and a couple of scratches that Tredz say where not on the bike when it was dispatched so bike is reboxed awaiting collection.
> 
> As for Tredz they have offered me 10% off the price of whatever bike i choose next, We all know they will most likely claim for any damage against the courier. Tomorrow i will call them get this all sorted there lucky i aint a media whore and went running there with the story.



To minimise future occurrences.

Did the Courier knock on your door or ring your door bell?

Did you hear the knock or door bell?

If you didn't hear the knock or door bell, ask yourself this: Do I need to invest in a better door bell system?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Mar 2018)

I have set up CCTV with an old phone and an app called ‘Presence’. Mainly to monitor my work truck, ladders and tools. But it works for any other visitors too.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Mar 2018)

I'm glad the OP got things sorted to his satisfaction. Things like this happen in life and imho its no use giving yourself high BP over. I don't see that Tredz were the villains here as they seem to have done the decent thing, based on this story I'd happily give them my business.

Take a deep breath and move on.


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> To minimise future occurrences.
> 
> Did the Courier knock on your door or ring your door bell?
> 
> ...


Lots don't knock/ring. They're so pushed for time, they run straight for the safe place, ditch the box, then run away.

At least most of them get the correct house, unlike Initial Shooty Link, who delivered two cases of wine to (and took a picture of) the door of a number 36 I'd never seen...


----------



## byegad (22 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Refund and buy elsewhere?
> What bike?


vickster has it bang on. The 30 day rule on mail order applies. Send it back and buy elsewhere.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2018)

byegad said:


> vickster has it bang on. The 30 day rule on mail order applies. Send it back and buy elsewhere.


But he’s got his new bike now? I posted that when he was still in the process of returning the fence hurled one


----------



## byegad (22 Mar 2018)

cyberknight said:


> I had a spate of royal mail just stuffing the your not in note through the letter box without even knocking/ringing as i have sat watching them walk up the path .


I had that at my old address. Now we've moved it no longer happens, but maybe that's due to the fact that we're home most days and will happily take in parcels for neighbours, so saving him redelivering.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (22 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Lots don't knock/ring. They're so pushed for time, they run straight for the safe place, ditch the box, then run away.
> 
> At least most of them get the correct house, unlike Initial Shooty Link, who delivered two cases of wine to (and took a picture of) the door of a number 36 I'd never seen...


I make jewelry and order precious stones that sometimes have to be signed for. My better half works from home so he is usually here all day with our daughter. If he knows I am expecting a package he will stay downstairs so he can hear the door. 9 times out of 10 our postal carrier just sticks the 'you weren't home, please collect at post office' notice in the mailbox, sometimes he will hear him come up onto the porch, but no knock and he just leaves. We never had this issue with our old postman but he retired a few years ago and now we get a run of different carriers (one who knocked a flower pot off of my porch and, when seen by the neighbor, just hurried off around the corner.)

When I go to the post office the next day to collect said package, I always tell the person behind the desk that our postman didn't even knock. They always say, "Yeah, we get a lot of complaints about that." And sometimes "They probably just don't want to lug the packages around and leave them in the truck." Why can they get away with not doing their jobs?! I feel that although I am not a complainer I am justified in wanting someone to do their job that they get paid for and if enough people report this common problem then it should be dealt with.


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Why can they get away with not doing their jobs?! I feel that although I am not a complainer I am justified in wanting someone to do their job that they get paid for and if enough people report this common problem then it should be dealt with.


They get away with it because the sender is the customer. The courier is basically incentivised to cut costs, including dicking the recipient about, until it gets so bad that it starts obviously costing senders money enough to make them use another courier - such as people demanding lost/damaged packages are replaced or refusing to buy because of their courier choice and telling them so. It's fairly rare in retail to get a choice of courier, even when you're paying.

Do any couriers offer to pick up a click+collect item and carry it to you? That could be useful if the seller offers cheaper click+collect than delivery. It may also suggest a less shoot courier.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (22 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> They get away with it because the sender is the customer. The courier is basically incentivised to cut costs, including dicking the recipient about, until it gets so bad that it starts obviously costing senders money enough to make them use another courier - such as people demanding lost/damaged packages are replaced or refusing to buy because of their courier choice and telling them so. It's fairly rare in retail to get a choice of courier, even when you're paying.
> 
> Do any couriers offer to pick up a click+collect item and carry it to you? That could be useful if the seller offers cheaper click+collect than delivery. It may also suggest a less shoot courier.


They are federal workers (USPS) and I feel that if they are representing our country's postal service (which just raised their prices again) they should be a cut above the cut-rate delivery services. Most of my shipments come from other countries so for example my Australian boulder opals get sent using Australia's post and come into the country and then are sent via our post. I feel that I shouldn't have to pay another service to pick up what the first is paid to bring to me in the first place.


----------



## mjr (22 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> They are federal workers (USPS) and I feel that if they are representing our country's postal service (which just raised their prices again) they should be a cut above the cut-rate delivery services. Most of my shipments come from other countries so for example my Australian boulder opals get sent using Australia's post and come into the country and then are sent via our post. I feel that I shouldn't have to pay another service to pick up what the first is paid to bring to me in the first place.


Sure - I was asking generally.

Post services aren't couriers. File a complaint and chase it as strongly as you feel it's worth, to your elected federal member, if needs be.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> They are federal workers (USPS) and I feel that if they are representing our country's postal service (which just raised their prices again) they should be a cut above the cut-rate delivery services. Most of my shipments come from other countries so for example my Australian boulder opals get sent using Australia's post and come into the country and then are sent via our post. I feel that I shouldn't have to pay another service to pick up what the first is paid to bring to me in the first place.



They clearly took that dreadful Kevin Costner film, The Postman, to be a training video.


----------



## Crankarm (22 Mar 2018)

I would have refused to accept the bike in the first place. But since you did I would have called Tredz to say I didn't want the bike i.e. I was rejecting it and could they kindly arrange collection at my convenience. I would then have done a charge back on my credit card. I would never ever shop with them ever again and avoid any retailer that used the same monkeys (DX) to deliver their customers' orders. I would also send them a bill to put right the damage throwing it over my fence it caused in my garden. I have to say I thought the courier was going to be Yodel, but not on this occasion.


----------

